# How Do You Repair a CRC Error?



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Does anyone know how to repair a CRC error on a hard drive? I have tried everything that I can think of but nothing seems to work. I think it is caused by bad clusters (_which I can't seem to get rid of_). I am trying to make the C: drive larger, but the CRC error keeps me from accomplishing this. Here is a list of what I have tried so far;


Norton Disk Doctor (_6 hour scan_).

Format the hard drive.

Partition Magics error repair.

Scan disk (_thorough_).

Lots of prayer


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

ur hard disk is gone


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

..........history


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

Does this help?

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.ja.axxs.net/unlock/crc_repair.htm&e=912


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Möbiús:_
> *ur hard disk is gone *


This is not necessarily true. Just because it is giving an error does not mean that the chip is bad. We ran several HDD test and it passed them all. It probably just needs a firmware update. Not a problem since it has a 5 year warranty


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's probably not the chip, it's the media. Use the 5 year warranty.


----------



## pc_rej_pc (Oct 9, 2003)

Since HDD passed test, assuming that the test is 100% reliable then problem could most likely be one of your other ide drives such as dvd, cdrw, cdrom, tape/zip drives, etc. Try to look for firmware updates for your ide devices.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by johnwill:_
> *It's probably not the chip, it's the media. Use the 5 year warranty.*


IBM (Hitachi) has some really nice new HDD software on their web site. One of them (_called Hard Drive Fitness Test_) test everything possible on the hard drive. It also allows you to turn on/off certain features inside of the hard drive itself.

When I used it last night it confirmed that there was a bad cluster, but for some reason it can't (_or won't_) repair it. I suspect that you are right about the media, and so I am going to send it to them. I was really impressed by the way they had their warranty system set up, and that it was for 5 years, which in computer years is around 50 years 

All you have to do is to enter in your Serial Number, and it will tell you how much longer your warranty is good for, and where to send the drive to get repaired. However they are very picky about how you ship the drive to them, which I can understand. As soon as I can find the right kind of foam to use as packing material I will send it to them for repair. They only allow you ONE chance to ship it to them correctly. If you ship it to them in the wrong manner they will void your warranty.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can choose the express delivery, give them a credit card number and they will ship the new drive to you, and you have 30 days to return the old drive in the box that the new drive came in and if you don't they bill you an outrageous amount for the hard drive 

At least I think they should have that option.....I know Maxtor does


----------

